# Steifigkeitswerte Mercury



## Eisenfaust (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo.
Trotz intensiver Suche habe ich leider in den drei gängigen MB-Magazinen keine 'Tests' mit Steifigkeitswertangaben gefunden. Da Hardtails zur Zeit nicht so sehr das Augenmerk wie unsere 'Fahrmichbergabsessel' genießen, wird es auch schwer sein solche Werte zu finden. Sowohl 'bike' als auch 'Mountain-Bike Magazin' hatten in den jeweils letzten Ausgaben HT-Tests, aber jeweils ohne BW Präsenz. 

Das Mercury ist mit seinen fast 1900 g Rahmengewicht 'ordentlich' schwer, es sollte demnach ordentlich massiv gebaut sien und damit die entsprechenden Steifigkeitswerte aufbringen - dachte ich. Aber das ist bekanntlich nicht nur eine Funktion der Masse, sondern auch der Konstruktion.

Wenn jemand was weiß, wäre ich um ein paar Worte sehr dankbar, Dank im voraus.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## tomblume (17. Februar 2004)

das mercury ist saumäßig steif!
und hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (17. Februar 2004)

tomblume schrieb:
			
		

> das mercury ist saumäßig steif!
> und hält.



Kannst Du das auch quantifizieren?


----------



## Rabatz (17. Februar 2004)

weder Deine Faust noch Deine Waden (auch eisern?) werde es verbiegen. So steif!
Gruss!


----------



## Eisenfaust (17. Februar 2004)

Rabatz schrieb:
			
		

> weder Deine Faust noch Deine Waden (auch eisern?) werde es verbiegen. So steif!
> Gruss!



Mmmhhh, ich würde viel lieber Zahlenwerte sehen, so wie sie das 'bike'-Magazin in Tests veröffentlicht. Mein alter Katarga-AluRace Rahmen hat sich im Wiegetritt leicht verwunden, was nicht weiter bedenklich war. Leider gabs zu dem auch keine Steifigkeitswerte. Ich würde dennoch gerne mal sehen, wie steif ein Mercury im Vergleich zu einem Pfadfinder oder Gemini ist.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## tomblume (17. Februar 2004)

klar kann ich das quantifizieren:
ich wiege 88,4 kg, bin 1,93 groß und fahre schnell.

;-)


----------



## Nomercy (17. Februar 2004)

Hi,

nun denn. 

In der "MTB" (02/04?) gabs es einen Test, bei dem Hardtails (Komplettbikes) bis 2000 Euro geprüft und verglichen wurden. Bei Bergwerk, mit seinen Kompletträdern weit über der 2000er Marke, werden wir sicher nicht so schnell einen Vergleichs-Test von der Rahmenfolterbank erleben.
Also Eisenfaust, laß Dir nicht von einer Erbse die Nacht verderben. Setzt Dich auf Dein Bike und geniesse. Fahre den Wiegetritt und fühle die satte Stabilität eines BW-Rahmens, so ganz ohne Zahlen im Kopf.


 
Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Brägel (17. Februar 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Also Eisenfaust, laß Dir nicht von einer Erbse die Nacht verderben. Setzt Dich auf Dein Bike und geniesse. Fahre den Wiegetritt und fühle die satte Stabilität eines BW-Rahmens, so ganz ohne Zahlen im Kopf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisenfaust (18. Februar 2004)

Klasse! Ich habe mich koestlich amuesiert und konnte sogar schallend ueber mich selber lachen (ehrlich gemeint!, ohne ein Quentchen Ironie!)!

Gut, der Hobel ist jetzt eh da, steht in meinem Zimmer und ich habe mir einen Sessel davorgestellt, um mir das schoene Ding auch ohne Zahlenmaterial bis aufs Mark guetlich zu tun. 

Es war die reine Neugierde. Danke fuer das schoene Bild, es hat mich fast getroffen, nur die Haarfarbe stimmt noch nicht ganz ;-))

Gruss Eisenfaust


----------



## Brägel (18. Februar 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, der Hobel ist jetzt eh da, steht in meinem Zimmer und ich habe mir einen Sessel davorgestellt, um mir das schoene Ding auch ohne Zahlenmaterial bis aufs Mark guetlich zu tun.
> Gruss Eisenfaust



ja so ist, ich muss auch öfter müber mich lachen. Und das ist auch gut so. Gibts ein Bild von dem Ding, auf dass auch wir uns gütlich tun können oder habe ich das in irgendeinem anderen Thread schon verpasst?


----------



## Nomercy (18. Februar 2004)

@Eisenfaust: Hatte schon - wenn auch nur leichte - Bedenken, es könnte mißverstanden werden. Aber, wie Brägel schon sagt, irgendwie erkennt man sich ja bei diesen "Seitenhieben" auch immer selber wieder. Und ja, Eisenfaust, poste ein Bild oder richte ein Profilbild mit Deinem Bike ein.

@Brägel: Du gabst mir vor ewiger Zeit Reifentips. Die auf meinem Mercury mitgelieferten Schwalbe Fast Fred 26x2,35 (Kevlar(h), Light(v)) habe ich jetzt in die Reserve geschickt - aber nur aus dem einem Grund: Pannenhäufigkeit (3x/400km bei unnötigem Leichtbau). Da mir jedoch die Laufeigenschaften sehr gut gefielen, habe ich nach langem Überlegen seit heute den neuen "Racing Ralph" aus der Evolution-Serie von Schwalbe 26x2,4 drauf, der etwas schwerer die Brücke in Richtung der "Alberts" schlägt. Ausserdem verrichten jetzt die geilen roten Kool-Stop Bremsklötze in der XT-Disc ihren Dienst. Falls es schief geht, dann melde ich mich nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stue (19. Februar 2004)

[email protected],

möchte auch Bilder sehen... Vor allem einen ausführlichen Fahrbericht!

Liebe Grüße

Stue


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. Februar 2004)

Mmmhh, ich bin eigentlich eher zurueckhaltend, was Bilder angeht. Ich mag diese Profilneurosen nicht. Ausserdem schaeme ich mich ein wenig wegen der Laufraeder, die noch am Rad angebracht sind und es noch ein paar Mondzyklen bleiben werden. Aber ich werde es mir ueberlegen ;-)

Fahrbericht: ich wuesste nicht, was ich hineinschreiben sollte ausser: faehrt sich bestimmt besser als mein altes ;-) Ich werde jetzt meinen Vorbau und Lenker gegen einn Syntace VRO ECO tauschen, dann ist der Hobel fahrfertig. Dann verspreche ich, einen ersten Fahreindruck zu schreiben!. 

Zur Zeit versuche ich ein paar Detail-Veredelungen durchzufuehren.

Dazu mehr in einem eigenen Thread.

Gruss Eisenfaust


----------

